# Can I stop internet History from being deleted?



## saltine_chicken

Hello!
I need to know if there is a possible way to stop the internet history from being deleted? Can a password be put on it? Or maybe just removed and not visible?
Thank you!


----------



## extons

What web browser do you use for a start?!


----------



## saltine_chicken

internet explorer


----------



## extons

Firstly, the web browsing history is not automatically deleted, it should still be unless you either do it manually, or you have a cleaner ie. CCleaner. Do you use anything to clear cookies, browsing history etc?


----------



## Phantom010

What's your operating system? XP Pro or Home? Vista Home?


----------



## Phantom010

OK, assuming you have XP Pro or Home,

Click on Start > Run > type regedit.

Navigate to the following registry key:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Policies\Microsoft

Right-click on Microsoft, select New > Key

Enter *Internet Explorer*

Right-click on Internet Explorer, select New > Key

Enter *Control Panel*

Right-click on Control Panel, select New > DWORD Value

In the right pane, enter *History*.

Double-click on History to change the DWORD Value from 0 to 1 to enable the restriction.

If you want the restrictions to apply to all users, navigate to the following registry key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer

Right-click on Internet Explorer and select New > Key

Enter *Control Panel*

Right-click on Control Panel, select New > DWORD Value

In the right pane, enter *History*.

Double-click on History to change the DWORD Value from 0 to 1 to enable the restriction.

Reboot.


----------



## saltine_chicken

okay, I followed your directions until here...
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer
..at this point there is no internet explorer folder...am i supposed to make one like I did before?

Also what will this actually do? Make history undeletable? or put a password on history? what do you mean by 'to apply to all users'??

(p.s. I know that it doesn't delete on it's own - someone else deletes it and I want to prevent that) 

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## DoubleHelix

The change Phantom describes only prevents deleting Internet Explorer history from within Internet Explorer. It doesn't prevent someone from using a program like CCleaner to delete history.


----------



## saltine_chicken

yes, thats what i need


----------



## DoubleHelix

What do you need?


----------



## saltine_chicken

to stop people from deleting the history in internet explorer...


----------



## DoubleHelix

There isn't a way without significant overall restrictions on the computer such as preventing the execution of _any_ unauthorized application. If you're looking to monitor Internet activity, trying to prevent the deletion of history isn't the way to go about it.


----------



## Phantom010

The registry hack I've provided is quite enough for most people. Not all are computer wizards... *The History delete button will be grayed out*. So go ahead and try it. It's a very good start. Also, it won't be possible to delete the History when opening Favorites and clicking on History. When right-clicking, no delete button will show.


----------



## Phantom010

saltine_chicken said:


> okay, I followed your directions until here...
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer
> ..at this point there is no internet explorer folder...am i supposed to make one like I did before?
> 
> Also what will this actually do? Make history undeletable? or put a password on history? what do you mean by 'to apply to all users'??
> 
> (p.s. I know that it doesn't delete on it's own - someone else deletes it and I want to prevent that)
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!


Yes. If Internet Explorer doesn't show, create the key, followed by Control Panel...


----------



## Phantom010

DoubleHelix said:


> There isn't a way without significant overall restrictions on the computer such as preventing the execution of _any_ unauthorized application. If you're looking to monitor Internet activity, trying to prevent the deletion of history isn't the way to go about it.


You can prevent users from installing software like CCleaner:

With XP Pro:

Click on Start > Run > type gpedit.msc

Computer configurations > Administrative templates > Windows Components > Windows Installer.

In the right hand pane you will see "Prohibit installs". Double-click and enable it.

In XP Home (or Pro):

To restrict users from installing software on one computer, you need to change permissions for the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE Registry key.

Click on Start > Run > type regedit.

Navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE. Right-click on SOFTWARE, click on Permissions..., and select the users you want to set permissions for. The SOFTWARE key's default settings include Full Control for CREATOR OWNER, SYSTEM, and the local Administrators group. These users can make changes freely; they can add and remove software, use applications that have entries in the SOFTWARE key, and modify permissions.

To prevent users in the Everyone group from installing new software without preventing them from using the software that the SOFTWARE key lists, you need to remove their Set Value and Create Subkey permissions. Change the Everyone group's permissions from Special Access to Read. Then, users in the group will have only Query Value, Enumerate Subkeys, Notify, and Read Control permissions.


----------



## saltine_chicken

Double Helix - I wasnt necessarily trying to monitor internet activity...just getting annoyed that all my passwords and everything were constantly being deleted!

Phantom - It worked!!  Thank you SOO much! I've been looking all over for month for a solution like that and haven't found it anywhere else! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Phantom010

You're welcome!

By the way, do you have XP Pro or Home? You may also need to prevent deletion of temporary Internet files, cookies and passwords...

If you have XP Pro,

Click on Start > Run > type gpedit.msc

Now on the left hand side, you can either expand Computer Configuration or User Configuration. Choose the former if you want to apply the settings for all users that use the computer and the latter if you only want these settings for the currently logged in user.

Now expand Administrative Templates > Windows Components > Internet Explorer > and choose *Turn off "Delete Browsing History" functionality *and enable it.

For XP Home:

Click on Start > Run > type regedit.

Navigate to the following registry key:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Policies\Microsoft

Right-click on Microsoft, select New > Key

Enter *Internet Explorer*

Right-click on Internet Explorer, select New > Key

Enter *Control Panel*

Right-click on Control Panel, select New > DWORD Value

In the right pane, enter *GeneralTab*.

Double-click on GeneralTab to change the DWORD Value from 0 to 1 to enable the restriction.

If you want the restrictions to apply to all users, navigate to the following registry key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\

Right-click on Microsoft and select New > Key

Enter *Internet Explorer*

Right-click on Internet Explorer and select New > Key

Enter *Control Panel*

Right-click on Control Panel, select New > DWORD Value

In the right pane, enter *GeneralTab*.

Double-click on GeneralTab to change the DWORD Value from 0 to 1 to enable the restriction.

*Take note that if you've already created the Internet Explorer and Control Panel keys, you won't need to create new ones. Simply add a new DWORD (GeneralTab) under History in the right hand pane.*

*Don't forget to keep the DWORD History or else users will be able to delete the browsing history by opening History after clicking on Favorites.*


----------



## saltine_chicken

I actually have Vista Home...would it be the same?


----------



## Phantom010

If the first registry hack worked for *History*, I guess it will work for the *GeneralTab* also. Try it.


----------



## Phantom010

If you ever need to use the History or GeneralTab functions, simply go back to the registry and change the DWORD Values from 1 to 0.


----------

